# wykorzystane wszystkie iwęzły

## zlomek

Witam, to mój pierwszy post na forum. 

Zainstlalowałem zgodnie z handbookiem gentoo z płyty mini. Instalcje zakończyłem na zainstalowaniu lilo, tylko tryb tekstowy. 

Dysk niestety mały 4,3 giga i myslałem ze uda sie na nim postawić sam system do przegladania internetu  :Smile: 

Podczas instalacji kolejnego małego pakietu z kolejnej strony podręcznika, pojawia się komunkat ze brak dostepnego miejsca na dysku. Miejsce oczywiście jest jeszcze około ponad 2 giga. Mam utworzone 2 partycje hda1 - /boot oraz hda3 - / no i swap. 

Na tej z / są wykorzystane wszystkie inods. 

Co powoduje aż takie duże wykorzystanie tych iwęzłów?

Co zrobić aby móc zainstalować choć gnoma + firefoxa. 

Obecna instalacja zajęła 1,8 giga. Chciałbym uratować tą instalację.

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

## soban_

Jak chcesz uzywac malej przestrzeni na dysku to polecam zamist gnoma: xfce4, awesome lub floxboxa - sa po prostu lzejsze. Podczas kompilacji pakietu sprobuj sprawdzac ilosc miejsca na dysku(np.: df -h) - podejrzewam ze podczas instalacji/kompilacji/rozpakowywania/sciagania zrodel pakietu jest wymagana wieksza przestrzen niz ta ktora zostala na partycji wolna. 

Jesli zas chodzi o podzial to ja bym zrobil wszystko na jednej partycji (poza swapem) - o ile takowy jest konieczny - uratowac oczywiscie instalacje zawsze mozesz kopiujac gdzies ja (o ile masz gdzies wolna pamiec - np pendrive, ntfs...) ewentualnie mozesz wywalic np zrodla zainstalowanych juz pakietow rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles/* i np jeszcze rm -r /var/tmp/portage/* moze wtedy wystarczy miejsca na partycji.

----------

## Crenshaw

1. Ilosc plikow.

2. Najlepiej jesli zgrasz zawartosc partycji i albo przeformatujesz partycje na ext'a z wieksza iloscia inodow niz normalnie albo np reiserfs ktory nie ma takiego ograniczenia.

3. W gentoo najwiecej plikow jest chyba w /usr/portage wiec:

  a) jesli masz dysk na USB mozesz je tam zgrac 

  b) zrobic sobie jeden duzy plik, zamontowac go jako dysk i tam trzymac portage.

----------

## unK

 *zlomek wrote:*   

> Witam, to mój pierwszy post na forum. 
> 
> Zainstlalowałem zgodnie z handbookiem gentoo z płyty mini. Instalcje zakończyłem na zainstalowaniu lilo, tylko tryb tekstowy. 
> 
> Dysk niestety mały 4,3 giga i myslałem ze uda sie na nim postawić sam system do przegladania internetu 
> ...

 

ext3?

 *Quote:*   

> Co powoduje aż takie duże wykorzystanie tych iwęzłów?

 

pewnie /usr/portage.

zdaje się, że bez ponownego utworzenia fsa z większą ilością inode'ów się nie obejdzie, chociaż osobiście polecam olać ext* i postawić / na reiserfs, który jest szybszy, "marnuje" mniej miejsca na dysku i nie będzie z nim problemu wynikającego z ograniczonej liczby inode'ów.

----------

## zlomek

zaraz odpisze, odpale tamten tylko stacjonarke ...

---

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *zlomek wrote:*   Witam, to mój pierwszy post na forum. 
> 
> Zainstlalowałem zgodnie z handbookiem gentoo z płyty mini. Instalcje zakończyłem na zainstalowaniu lilo, tylko tryb tekstowy. 
> 
> Dysk niestety mały 4,3 giga i myslałem ze uda sie na nim postawić sam system do przegladania internetu 
> ...

 

Tak, ext3 

Czy można przekopiować zawartość / na pendriva, sforamtowac z ext3 na reiserfs i skopiować zawartośc pena na nową reiserfs ?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączono dwa posty. Proszę o edytowanie posta jeśli chcesz coś do niego dopisać. Fajnie też by było jakbyś nie pisał rzeczy w stylu "zaraz odpisze, odpale tamten tylko stacjonarke ..." bo to nie jakiś przyziemny czat i nikogo to nie obchodzi.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Aktyn

możesz zrobic beckup:

```
mkdir /tmp/realroot

mount /dev/root /tmp/realroot

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pendrive

cd /tmp/realroot

tar -czpf /mnt/pendrive/spakowana_kopia.tar.qz *

umount /mnt/pendrive

```

Albo spod jakiegoś liveCD. Samo archiwum

Podziel sobie może na kilka plasterków dysk. Ja mam var na osobnej reiserfs i tam też mam portage.

Choć przy tak małym dysku ma to wade, że wolne miejsce się nie sumuje.

Reszta mam na ext3, xfs, choć planuje przetestować nowsze teraz.

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz uzywac malej przestrzeni na dysku to polecam zamist gnoma: xfce4, awesome lub floxboxa - sa po prostu lzejsze.

 

No, wiesz, ja mam 5,4 G  bez gnome, kde, hala, portage, logów, minimalne flagi wręcz  :Wink:  Sam nie wiem co mi tyle miejsca zajmuje  :Wink: 

Ale można mieć KDE na 4G tylko bez jakiś dziwnych wynalazków.

Edit

----------

## zlomek

Chciałbym bardzo podziękować jeszcze raz userowi soban_ za szybką  i fachową pomoc !!

Niestety pen nie zapisywał za szybko tych plików, na końcu wyskoczył błąd ze nie może zapisać tych plików z tego samego powodu czyli iwęzłów 

```
df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                 252M   71M  181M  29% /

/dev/hdc               80M   80M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop0             55M   55M     0 100% /mnt/livecd

udev                   10M  172K  9.9M   2% /dev

tmpfs                 252M  1.9M  250M   1% /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware

tmpfs                 252M     0  252M   0% /mnt/livecd/usr/portage

/dev/hda3             3.5G  1.8G  1.5G  55% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1             1.9G  1.1G  771M  58% /mnt/pen

```

```

df -i

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

tmpfs                  64366    4838   59528    8% /

/dev/hdc                   0       0       0    -  /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop0             18797   18797       0  100% /mnt/livecd

udev                   64366     889   63477    2% /dev

tmpfs                  64366      21   64345    1% /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware

tmpfs                  64366       1   64365    1% /mnt/livecd/usr/portage

/dev/hda3             231072  230985      87  100% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1             124928  124928       0  100% /mnt/pen

```

Ogólnie chcielismy przekopiować zawartosc / do pena 

Zrobić fs reiserfs  i z pena kopiowac do / 

Na dzis robie koniec z Gentoo, poczytam i wróce do tego jutro.

----------

## Aktyn

Stąd dobrym pomysłem byłoby zrobienie archiwum na pendrive tar z opcją -z

Lub też, bo widze w kernelu pojawił się squashfs, ale nie testowałem. Nie wiem jak będzie z prawami kopiowanych plików, bo raczej mogą zostać tylko w trybie do odczytu.

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/

Jest to fs od razu z kompresją. Co jest o tyle lepsze, bo powinien być łatwiejszy dostęp do plików w stosunku do samego archiwum tar.

----------

## soban_

Mysle ze ztarowanie ewentualnie za pomoca sshfs (sys-fs/sshfs-fuse) - skopiowanie przez ssh aktualnej postaci systemu jest dobrym pomyslem. Oczywiscie oba pomysly mozna polaczyc.

----------

## Aktyn

Tylko po co mącić, początkującemu. Zrobienie archiwum jest jeszcze o tyle dobre, że nie powienien mieć wykorzystanych tylku i-wezłów, bo ma tylko jeden plik.

----------

## soban_

Czy ja wiem czy jest to macenie? Raczej pokazanie roznych metod na rozwiazanie - tak samo mozna powiedziec ze uzycie tar'a jest maceniem w glowie.

----------

## Aktyn

Może troche źle to ujałem. Chodziło mi o sam fakt zrobienia tej kopii systemu.

Bo user widać zmęczony jest samym kopiowaniem. Tak poza tym spoko.

----------

## zlomek

Witam, na razie zostawiłem ten dysk i zainwestowałem w 160 giga, w późiejszym czasie wróce do tamtej instalacji.

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

